# Full brisket pricing.



## pocketaces (Aug 10, 2012)

What prices do you guys normally pay?  What is a real good price?  The best price that I can find is 2.99 per pound.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 10, 2012)

That sounds like a good price, $2.79lb at the comissary on the base here.  I have one to smoke soon.  Steve


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 10, 2012)

$2.58 at Wallynotsosmart (had to steal that one from Nepas) is their everyday price, I can't find full packers anywhere else around here.


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 10, 2012)

I just bought 2 full packers 1.98lbs
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, 1 was 24lbs and the other is 12lbs....I haven't tried a  brisket yet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I decided, if I'm going to do it I'm going big !!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 10, 2012)

Shoney, I always say go big or don't smoke! I bought a 13#er and 18# of pork butt today going on tomorrow night! 

24#!!! That's a big brisket! Cant wait to see that monster!


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 10, 2012)

*S2K9K*, I put the 24lber in the freezer, its a little intimidating for my 1[sup]st[/sup] one….that’s why I went back and picked out the 12lber….but the 24lber has been mocking me ever since……I just may have to go for it !!!!


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 10, 2012)

24 lbs of brisket is a lot of meat and a lot of fat.  You might do well to trim some of that off before smoking.  Not all of it mind you, the flavor will all go away if you trim too much, but I've smoked a big monster like that before and made the mistake of not trimming.  The fam just complained that there was too much fat to go through to get to the meat and all the good rub was on the fat, leaving none for the meat.  Just my $.02


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 10, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> *S2K9K*, I put the 24lber in the freezer, its a little intimidating for my 1[sup]st[/sup] one….that’s why I went back and picked out the 12lber….but the 24lber has been mocking me ever since……I just may have to go for it !!!!


Oh you will!! And we will be waiting!!!

Don't forget the burnt ends! That is the best part!!!


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh, and 2.99 is a little on the high side for brisket IMHO.  I pay 1.79 for select and 2.49 for choice.  I have found prime brisket at Wal-Mart and HEB at the choice prices because it got tossed in the packer box and nobody noticed, so I watch for it... :)  

But you're in LA, so IDK what's a good price over in Bayou country...


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 10, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Oh you will!! And we will be waiting!!!
> 
> Don't forget the burnt ends! That is the best part!!!


Burnt ends...  Makin me hongery...


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 10, 2012)

HTRN that is what I was thinking too...maybe trimming the fat down to around 1/4" or so, and then rub that baby down. I have some real concerns about its size…. From what I have read, they say budget 2hrs per pound….if that is true, I’m looking at an all weekender smoke and unfortunately I really don’t have that much time to devote to this right now……


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 10, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> HTRN that is what I was thinking too...maybe trimming the fat down to around 1/4" or so, and then rub that baby down. I have some real concerns about its size…. From what I have read, they say budget 2hrs per pound….if that is true, I’m looking at an all weekender smoke and unfortunately I really don’t have that much time to devote to this right now……


You could just cut the flat off and smoke the pieces separately.  Would cut down the time of the smoke.  I've done that before too, but suggest if you do, use some of the fat trimmings (not a lot) from the top on the flat.  You can remove it after a while, but it'll keep your flat from just drying out.  The plus to this is that you get a head start on your burnt ends!


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 10, 2012)

Around here, the best places are either Cash & Carry, or Costco. Usually somewhere between $2.34 & $2.50 lb. for Choice full packers. I have seen it as low as $1.99 on sale.


----------



## culturedhick (Aug 11, 2012)

I paid $2.25 at Sam's last week. Every now and then you can catch them on sale at HEB for $1.49.


----------



## dog1234 (Aug 11, 2012)

DANG.....

I feel like i have been robbed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





               I paid $2.99 a lb last night at the local grocery store. I purchased a 9.5 lber. Got it on the smoker now. I will have to be a more thriftier shopper,  and look for the sales.

Good day for a smoke today.. Rainy cant do anything else so its on.


----------



## atcnick (Aug 11, 2012)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> Oh, and 2.99 is a little on the high side for brisket IMHO.  I pay 1.79 for select and 2.49 for choice.  I have found prime brisket at Wal-Mart and HEB at the choice prices because it got tossed in the packer box and nobody noticed, so I watch for it... :)
> 
> 
> 
> But you're in LA, so IDK what's a good price over in Bayou country...



Prime briskets at Walmart?? I'd have to see it to believe it.


-Nick


----------



## atcnick (Aug 11, 2012)

East Texas regular price at Walmart is $2.18 for packers.  Select or choice


-Nick


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 11, 2012)

atcnick said:


> Prime briskets at Walmart?? I'd have to see it to believe it.
> -Nick


I didn't believe it either, but it was there, all mixed in.  And it was about a year ago...  So I don't know if it was a one time thing or not.  But it's definitely not a one time thing at HEB.  I've found them about 3 times there.  Marked Prime and sold at the Select price.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 11, 2012)

dog1234 said:


> DANG.....
> 
> I feel like i have been robbed.
> 
> ...


I look at all the local stores weekly ads every week and buy whatever when good sales are on. Some you can even sign up for email specials.


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 11, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I look at all the local stores weekly ads every week and buy whatever when good sales are on. Some you can even sign up for email specials.


2 X on that....buy them when they are cheap and stock up !!!!!!


----------



## springer350 (Aug 11, 2012)

new here, so i guess i'll start to chime in.  i picked up two choice full packers today at the commissary on base for $2.21/lb.  put one one about an hour ago, now i'm going to be hungry all night.  last time i checked at sam's here, choice was something like $3.79/lb; i about fell out...


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 12, 2012)

I know I have seen stickers on some meat at Wally World that says Prime Cut or something like that, but it didnt mean that it was Prime Grade meat. Their Black label stuff they have been pushing hard on TV is only Choic Grade meat, so I doubt it was Prime Grade meat. But you never know, stranger things have happened.


----------



## red dog (Aug 13, 2012)

dog1234 said:


> DANG.....
> 
> I feel like i have been robbed.
> 
> ...


 If our store here had it for 2.99 I would buy one. I went to the local market Friday and they wanted 3.88 a lb for a 13lber. Now that's robbery. The nearest Super Wally's is 50 miles so that's out with our gas prices. I might check Costco Thursday.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Aug 13, 2012)

My last brisket ran about $1.50/lb from a local Hispanic butcher shop. The local grocery store runs at about $2.99/lb.  I really can't complain about price as I have been known to drive for 2 hours to get a brisket and tri-tips from one shop that I love to go to.


----------



## cabrego (Aug 14, 2012)

2.18/llb for choice packers at HEB here.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 15, 2012)

dog1234 said:


> DANG.....
> 
> I feel like i have been robbed.
> 
> ...


$2.58 lb here at Wally World and don't feel bad for paying $2.99 lb...if I buy one at City Market or Safeway, we're talking $4.99 lb to $5.39 lb for brisket!!!!


----------



## zjaybird (Aug 15, 2012)

SSker where did you find that price in Colorado.    I am getting robbed up here in the Denver Metro.  I have not noticed brisket prices lower than 3.49 to 3.99 a lb for years.  I have actually started an exchange with my sister in Iowa....she get it for 2.49 to 2.99 and I then send her ribs cause I can get them for buy 1 get 2 free.   It might be worth the hour and a half drive down there for that price


----------



## frosty (Aug 15, 2012)

WOW, I feel lucky to get a packer brisket for $2.99/lb here in Houston, Texas, USA.  They have been creeping up in price since they became so popular. 

Now with the drought in the US affecting the corn crops this year, I suppose they will going higher!


----------



## cabrego (Aug 16, 2012)

by the way I also found a local source of Prime brisket, butcher said she would order it this time and I didn't have to buy the whole case.  Reason being is that she is curious because she didn't even know it was available.  The distributor is the same that distributes to HEB and said it has been slow so they had extras, might be a one time thing I guess.  Normally, they ship to the bigger cities like Austin, SA, Dallas, Houston.

3.39/lb for prime :) I will be picking up at least 1 on monday.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 16, 2012)

zjaybird said:


> SSker where did you find that price in Colorado.    I am getting robbed up here in the Denver Metro.  I have not noticed brisket prices lower than 3.49 to 3.99 a lb for years.  I have actually started an exchange with my sister in Iowa....she get it for 2.49 to 2.99 and I then send her ribs cause I can get them for buy 1 get 2 free.   It might be worth the hour and a half drive down there for that price


If you are asking me, they were $2.58 lb at Woodland Park Walmart a month ago. Don't know what they run in Colorado Springs, as I haven't been down there to check them, but will next time I go that way. At Woodland Park Safeway and City Market, they run $4.99 to $5.39 lb, which in my opinion is highway robbery. 

Headed to NE next month for a weekend and I'm going to check the prices back there!


----------



## handy54 (Aug 17, 2012)

Every day price at local Wallywood in NE Iowa has been $2.58 for a 10-14 lb packer for the last six months


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 17, 2012)

$2.18/lbs has been my case price for packers from Sam's Club.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 18, 2012)

if you think you're getting a good deal...look closely...

I was at Sam's last week and saw some packers marked 'choice' for a pretty decent price (can't remember the exact number...)

...when I picked it (/them) up to buy, I noticed the cryovac was usda stamped 'select'--I waited for the butcher to come back from lunch to ask about the discrepancy.  He shrugged and said they must have gotten the stickers mixed up...


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 18, 2012)

I go to HEB almost every day (it's right around the corner).  I always check their brisket.  Sometimes they have great looking packers that they call "Premier" which I suspect is what they sell for 'prime'.  They always have another grade that is about 50-cent a pound cheaper.

I've found that the 2 of us will not eat a brisket in a month of Sundays.  We like more variety and usually don't repeat an entree within 2 or 3 weeks.  A whole packer or even a flat lasts us a long time.  A butt, on the other hand, will disappear in Q sandwiches faster than I can cook 'em.

I guess it's heathenish to say that in Texas, eh?


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 19, 2012)

Here are a few quotes from the most recent issue of Wine Spectator, which has a large article on beef this month:

"...Beef certification doesn't guarantee quality, nor does terminology such as 'rancher's reserve,' 'butcher's prime' or 'market choice'. These are all supermarket terms for beef and have no direct link to quality."

"...The quality grading of beef is primarily based on the degree of marbling. Grading isn't done on the entire carcass, however, only on the amount and distribution of marbling in the rib-eye muscle when the carcass is cut between the 12th and 13th ribs.

     "There are six grades of beef: prime, choice, select, standard, commercial and utility, in decending order of quality. Standard, commercial and utility are not typically sold directly to consumers, but make their way into food service items and canned goods.

"...Prime and choice grades each contain three subcatagories, which indicate the degree of marbling...Select contains two grades, the higher having a slight degree of marbling, and the lower even less."

"...Just because a steak is graded prime, however, doesn't mean that it will taste better than one graded choice. For one thing, the prime steak might be from the lower end of prime and the choice steak from the upper end of choice. In addition, the prime steak could be from a younger animal, say 18 months, which has less muscle development than a 22-month-old steer graded choice. Good muscle development is a significant flavor factor in beef."


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 19, 2012)

SupercenterChef said:


> if you think you're getting a good deal...look closely...
> 
> 
> I was at Sam's last week and saw some packers marked 'choice' for a pretty decent price (can't remember the exact number...)
> ...



I had that happen to me once as well. According to the meat guys, they got Walmart's meat delivery. I did get a 50 cent per pound discount though. I check them religiously now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diesel (Aug 19, 2012)

I didn't used to cut the fat off.  But, the last time I cooked a large brisket I trimmed it down pretty close.  I put the trimmed pieces on the rack above the brisket.  I also rubbed the trimmed fat.  It turned out great.  Of course I also did burnt ends.  I got the ideas from this forum.  Plenty of good brisket advice here.  

I do like everyone has commented so far.  I just shop around and pick one up at the best price.

Good luck with the brisket smoke.

Aaron.


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 21, 2012)

I remembered to check brisket prices at HEB (TX supermarket) today.  $2.18 a pound for a full packer.  They have others that they want more for but I couldn't see where the $4.00/lb price could be justified under any circumstances.


----------



## cabrego (Aug 21, 2012)

Diesel said:


> I didn't used to cut the fat off.  But, the last time I cooked a large brisket I trimmed it down pretty close.  I put the trimmed pieces on the rack above the brisket.  I also rubbed the trimmed fat.  It turned out great.  Of course I also did burnt ends.  I got the ideas from this forum.  Plenty of good brisket advice here.
> 
> I do like everyone has commented so far.  I just shop around and pick one up at the best price.
> 
> ...


did you actually eat the rubbed down pieces of fat after your smoke? It is a little scary that they are actually kind of good, especially if you use a spicy/sweet rub like I did.  I didn't eat them the first time but the second time my friend thought we should try them and they were actually good.


rabbithutch said:


> I remembered to check brisket prices at HEB (TX supermarket) today. $2.18 a pound for a full packer. They have others that they want more for but I couldn't see where the $4.00/lb price could be justified under any circumstances.


The 4/lb must have been the prime brisket I am guessing.  HEB here had some 'swift'  packers for 2.18 but they were not grade stamped, they usually carries choice though.  I will be smoking this Prime Brisket some time this week...


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 22, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> $2.58 at Wallynotsosmart (had to steal that one from Nepas) is their everyday price, I can't find full packers anywhere else around here.


Just got one on sale at wally-world for $1.81/lbs on sale


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 22, 2012)

jrod, Wow!!!!!  I better get to wally tomorrow and see if they are on sale here.  Thanks for the heads up.  Steve


----------



## flash (Aug 22, 2012)

Got a 13 1/2 lber for $18.00 and change one time at Wal-mart. So around $1.35 or so.  Normally they are close to double that amount. I have only found them at the price twice now.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 5, 2013)

Prices seem to be going up. Cash & Carry just sent me an email with their full packer brisket on "sale" for $2.55 lb.


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 6, 2013)

I did a 16 lber  this past weekend at 275 degrees took 10hours to get to 190 IT.  Price was$2.49 per lb at Sam's (angus).


----------



## dougmays (Feb 6, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> HTRN that is what I was thinking too...maybe trimming the fat down to around 1/4" or so, and then rub that baby down. I have some real concerns about its size…. From what I have read, they say budget 2hrs per pound….if that is true, I’m looking at an all weekender smoke and unfortunately I really don’t have that much time to devote to this right now……


you might want to separate them into the Point and Flat...then each will have it's own layer of fat but as a whole you wont have a large amount of fat. I have never done the separation before but its on my list and i would do it if i had a big boy like that. just my opinion.

There is a sticky in this section for separating the point and flat if you want a good, graphic walk through


----------

